# Help with Wheel Identity



## Baltimoron (Feb 19, 2012)

Can someone tell me what brand/type of wheel this is, and if it's original to my '66 GTO? Thanks much.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looks like a GM rally one to me....


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

:agree
yes would have been available for 66


----------

